#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  IOT for the sustainability of the environment

## Lorraine

Hi all,

Do you have any idea how this can happen?


Well, with the help of the Internet of Things will definitely have a positive impact on the existing processes and the execution.

For example, with the help of the Internet of Things, the street light systems can be managed way better than what we are going through now.

Using an automation process the street lighting system can be better managed and a lot of electricity can be saved and a lot of power could be used elsewhere where it is really needed. Also, with the effective management, the number of carbon emissions could also be reduced to a drastic level because the street light system is effectively and efficiently managed. So thus, making a positive impact on the process itself and also has a good impact on the environment.

Do you agree with this?

Thank you.

----------


## Moana

> Hi all,
> 
> Do you have any idea how this can happen?
> 
> 
> Well, with the help of the Internet of Things will definitely have a positive impact on the existing processes and the execution.
> 
> For example, with the help of the Internet of Things, the street light systems can be managed way better than what we are going through now.
> 
> ...


We need to foster a new mentality in IoT stakeholders, and particularly within the private sector, which prioritizes sustainability goals as part of commercial project design.

----------

